# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  giúp em cái card âm thanh với

## nguyenbinhtai123

[/img] ai giúp em cái lỗi card màn hình này với.biểu tượng âm thanh phía dưới góc phải có dấu x không nghe âm thanh đc.có khi khởi động lên là nó bị có khi nó khởi động lên lại không bị.em đã đem về trung tâm gost lại rùi mấy ông bên trung tâm kêu cũng không biết là lỗi gì.cái này không phải do em tắt bằng phím trên fn+f7 mà là nó tự nhiên bị.ai biết cái lỗi này thì giúp em với.mỗi lần bật máy lên mà không nghe nhạc dc thì chán quá

----------


## baoxuyen368

bạn đưa ảnh lên xem thử nào mới biết chứ.

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

em đưa ảnh lên rùi nhưng không dc là sao.update xong thì chọn dowload xong coppy hết dòng forum code.rồi chèn vào.à mình coppy hết xong xóa chữ http:// rùi past qua hả

----------


## cansaoviet

[/img]

----------


## aukid412

có ai giúp em không.nó xuất hiện ra cái này nữa nè[/img][/img]

----------


## bigsale001

[img]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8601/38553480.jpg" border="0" alt="" />[/img]

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

hơ, bạn hok dịch được à, nó bảo cắm mạng vào

----------


## machao112

mạng hoạt động 24/24 nè.nhưng nó vẫn bị lỗi cái âm thanh nghe không dc.nó vẫn có dẫu x đỏ trên cái loa phía dưới.chán thiệt đem về trung tâm thì mấy ông kia kêu không biết lỗi gì nữa mới đau

----------


## vongocbao

xin hỏi bạn dùng máy hiệu gì? loại nào? ví dụ như mình xài dell n4030. bạn cho biết loai máy gì thì mới giúp bạn được? hoặc nếu bạn dùng pc thì bạn dùng main gì?

----------


## truongseomxh24

mình dùng dell 14r n4010.con này mới mua 2 tháng à mà nó bị lỗi này hoài zay. cài lại win 3 4 lần rùi mà vẫn bị

----------


## chandat

bạn có biết sd team view kô?
nếu bạn muốn thì tối nay 8h ok 
dt: 01668578400 mình sẽ giúp ok

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

em biết sd teamview anh tí nữa anh pm yahoo [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nha.em đang ngồi đợi

----------


## anhdgc

> [/img] ai giúp em cái lỗi card màn hình này với.biểu tượng âm thanh phía dưới góc phải có dấu x không nghe âm thanh đc.có khi khởi động lên là nó bị có khi nó khởi động lên lại không bị.em đã đem về trung tâm gost lại rùi mấy ông bên trung tâm kêu cũng không biết là lỗi gì.cái này không phải do em tắt bằng phím trên fn+f7 mà là nó tự nhiên bị.ai biết cái lỗi này thì giúp em với.mỗi lần bật máy lên mà không nghe nhạc dc thì chán quá


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
mình tim trên site của dell thì đối với máy này họ chỉ hỗ trợ driver cho win 7 và vista 64b. hiện tại bạn đang cài bản 32b phải không? nếu cài bản 32 thì có thể đang bị lỗi driver. bạn thử cài lại win 7 sang bản 64b xem sao, bạn nên cài mới lại từ đầu nhé! không nên ghost. sau đó bạn vào links sau để tải driver cho win 7 64b. driver inspiron n4010 windows 7 64b
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

cài mới lại là cài win mới hay cài driver mới hả anh.
đây là cái lỗi của nó vẫn bị hoài

----------


## thai93tb1

cài win bạn ạ! cài bản 64b, sau đó vào site của hãng để download driver cho bản win 7 64b

----------

